# Life expectancy for those with Type 1 diabetes improving



## Northerner (Jun 25, 2011)

PITTSBURGH, June 24 ? The life expectancy of people diagnosed with type 1 diabetes dramatically increased during the course of a 30-year, long-term prospective study, according to a University of Pittsburgh Graduate School of Public ...

http://www.sciencecodex.com/life_expectancy_for_those_with_type_1_diabetes_improving_pitt_study_says


----------



## trophywench (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh well, still have another 7.5 years to look forward to then .....

best spend the kids' inheritance a bit quicker methinks ......

Thanks for that news Alan, but I shall prove em wrong.  I shall therefore either die at 68.5 to cock their calculations up, or spite them even more and live till I get a telegram from the King, and have the paaaaarty, then die of alcohol poisoning in my sleep the 2nd day after.

Which do you think I'd be best aiming for?  I'd value your advice!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 25, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Oh well, still have another 7.5 years to look forward to then .....
> 
> best spend the kids' inheritance a bit quicker methinks ......
> 
> ...



I'm looking forward to getting my 50 year diabetes medals the year before my telegram


----------



## trophywench (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh you youngsters - July 2022 for me, if I outlive my apparently allotted span!


----------



## FM001 (Jun 26, 2011)

Improvements in insulin design and delivery, blood glucose meters and a greater understanding of how food effects the body have all served to extend the life expectancy of insulin dependant diabetics.  I have said this before and I'll say it again, we probably look after ourselves better than most without this condition as we closely monitor the sugar, fat and salt that enters our bodies.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

toby said:


> Improvements in insulin design and delivery, blood glucose meters and a greater understanding of how food effects the body have all served to extend the life expectancy of insulin dependant diabetics.  I have said this before and I'll say it again, we probably look after ourselves better than most without this condition as we closely monitor the sugar, fat and salt that enters our bodies.



Plus we get regular checks for all sorts of things that makes the likelihood of anything being spotted and dealt with much sooner than a lot of the general public who only go to the doctors if they are at death's door/have been sufficiently nagged by their loving spouse  That's if we respect the diabetes and manage it to the best of our abilities of course!


----------

